# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  >  Банки обяжут собирать биометрические данные россиян

## olejah

В Центробанке на просьбу рассказать о подготовке изменений в законодательстве ответили, что регулятор в настоящее время работает над созданием соответствующей технологической инфраструктуры. К работе по данному направлению привлечены также представители ряда крупнейших банков страны.

Нововведение, как отмечают эксперты, позволит существенно упростить процесс проведения любых банковских операций. Вместе с тем, необходимо обеспечить надежную защиту биометрических данных россиян, чтобы они не оказались в распоряжении хакеров, сообщает wek.ru.

В ЦБ планируют обязать банки в каждом регионе пропорционально — в зависимости от количества отделений — установить оборудование для сбора биометрических данных.

Собранные банками биометрические параметры будут поступать в ЕБС, где на каждого гражданина заведут некое подобие «карточки». В ней будут храниться изображение лица и образец голоса. В дальнейшем граждане смогут проходить идентификацию по голосу или изображению лица с помощью цифровых устройств. Подтвердив таким образом личность россияне смогут стать клиентом любого банка без явки в офис.

По данным источников, Банк России намерен к марту 2018 года обеспечить банкам возможность удаленно идентифицировать как существующих, так и новых клиентов.

Напомним, в апреле Депутат в Госдуму был внесен законопроект, который позволяет с помощью биометрических данных, осуществлять идентификацию потенциальных клиентов кредитных организаций. В законопроекте оговаривается процедура идентификации кредитными организациями клиентов на основании биометрических сведений, а также электронной подписи, представленной в цифровом формате.

В случае утверждения законопроекта граждане смогут подписывать кредитные, депозитные и другие договоры с банками без посещения отделений. Однако предварительно россиянам придется одобрить внесение соответствующих сведений о них в Единую систему идентификации и аутентификации. Подключившись к системе, банки смогут устанавливать личность клиентов, после чего предоставлять им запрошенные услуги.

Отметим, что развитие идентификации с помощью биометрических данных происходит повсеместно. Ранее MasterCard Inc. представила биометрические карты нового поколения со встроенным сканером отпечатков пальцев. Новую технологию компания протестировала в Южной Африке. В ближайшие месяцы ее тестирование начнется в странах Европы и Азиатско-Тихоокеанского региона. Как отмечают в Mastercard, в будущем биометрическую карту планируется наделить бесконтактной технологией.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

